# المجهر الضوئي The microscope



## glucose (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عندما نتكلم عن الأجهزة الطبية نادراً ما يخطر ببالنا أن نفكر بالمجهر علماً بأنه أحد أبرز وأهم الأجهزة الطبية المخبرية التشخيصية ولا غنى عن المجهر الضوئي حتى اليوم على الرغم من التطور الحاصل على المجاهر الإلكترونية
في المقال التالي بعض ميزات ومكونات المجهر الضوئي

http://ifile.it/7a6yr0o


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوره جدا على المعلومات الرائعه عن الميكروسكوب 
وطبعا هذا الجهاز مهم جدا في قسم المختبرات


----------

